# Gaining Saturation when saving to JPEG from Photosop



## carmeyeii (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi !

I have a problem. When I am editing a photo in Photoshop, once I am satisfies with the colors, saturation, levels, etc., I save it as a JPEG and opposed to what many have posted in the forum, the new JPEG is much more saturated than what I see on my screen in the PS window. Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong and how I could get my JPEGs to look as what I am choosing to save in Photoshop? 

Thanks so much!
Carmen

I am on a Mac, working with Adobe RGB Color settings.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 10, 2012)

I would work with SRGB.


----------

